# New Nexus 7



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just read on CNET a new Nexus 7 should be released in July.

Glad I held out.

Those that have an N7 now, would you upgrade?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just read on CNET a new Nexus 7 should be released in July.
> 
> Glad I held out.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> No.


Same here

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## wakefinance (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about upgrading because I'm very unhappy with the performance of the Tegra 3. Before I upgrade, though, I'll have to read a lot of reviews to find out how much better performance is and whether the screen has significantly better color saturation (I've had three 7s for various reasons and all of them had displays that were borderline washed out). I want to make sure the jump would be big enough to warrant spending another $250 on something that qualifies solidly as a want, not a need.


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just read on CNET a new Nexus 7 should be released in July.
> 
> Glad I held out.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The current N7 is a slug. With a snapdragon processor and a higher res screen, it should be a massive upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a "maybe"

it'd depend on what the new version had to offer, I'm still really happy with my OG 8GB tablet


----------



## BlackT5 (Mar 12, 2012)

I will be. I'll either sell my current one or give it to my wife if she wants it. I sold my first 16gig one for half price when I moved to the 32.

I love my n7. Its basically the only device I use at home. The phones sit unless I need to grab or make a call.

I feel the current one needs more RAM and powerful CPU. Lags here and there. Overclocked kernels help out so that points to a so-so CPU. I think some people forget it is not the full Tegra3 but the cheapo version.

I don't mind the screen. I guess you get used to it. Sure it will be nice to have.

The rear camera would be handy.

Just my take on it and based on leaked info so who knows, I'm looking forward to the official release.


----------



## ricren (Apr 20, 2013)

If there's an SD/minSD card slot I'll upgrade.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ricren said:


> If there's an SD/minSD card slot I'll upgrade.


No nexus device will have an SD slot... Google has said this for the past 2 years and done this on all their devices I think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought about upgrading for a while, but I think I may not upgrade for a few reasons. One, the Tegra 3 in the OG N7 is holding out just fine for me, so the quad core S4 Pro that's in the new variant won't be much of a change for me in how I use mine. And since I don't care about screen resolution or anything like that, I think I'll just stick with this tablet. At least it'll continue to receive updates as long as the hardware supports it.


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think I will bother, for what I do with my Nexus 7, and the upgrades that are on the new one, its not worth it to me.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

naiku said:


> I don't think I will bother, for what I do with my Nexus 7, and the upgrades that are on the new one, its not worth it to me.


Same here

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just bought mine from Amazon. Will be here tomorrow. I wonder if rootz will make a new sub-forum or just use this one?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got mine from Staples today. Plus $30 off coupon worked.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone know what the new N7's codename is? Like the N4 is Mako.


----------



## DaddyMark (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool. Where did you get the coupon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Razor...I think


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

Got mine today from Best Buy. Tyring to root but cant find TWRP for it.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does 3 finger not boot to recovery/bootloader?

Nevermind...it's power + volume down.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ordered mine from Best Buy this morning, I'm hoping to pick it up tonight after work (if the order ever gets processed...).


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

got mine from bestbuy as well. would love to get some TWRP on this thang.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just unlocked my bootloader...let the fun begin!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I wasn't going to get one, but I gave in. Just got the 32GB from Best Buy. I had a $35 certificate that expires tomorrow, and I didn't want to give it up....lol (anyway, that was my excuse







)

I'll be picking it up in a few minutes


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

xbdarkman said:


> got mine from bestbuy as well. would love to get some TWRP on this thang.


And it's done...

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/07/26/twrp-recovery-released-for-the-2013-nexus-7-easy-root-via-supersu-just-one-zip-file-away/


----------



## dems1986 (Dec 11, 2012)

Got mine from best buy along with and my three free month Netflix, yay.

Got out unlocked, rooted, and TWRPed within half an hour of getting home, it is soooo pretty and especially smooth coming from an old N7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brainvision (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh I would like to buy one but I cannot afford the price and I should first sell my Nexus 7. The fact is that in Italy we'll see it on September (who we should thank? ) and the more I wait the less I'll be able to obtain by selling the 'old' one..

That's absurd..!

{ brvsn • ParanoidAndroid 3.68 on Nxs7.3G • Tapatalk HD }


----------



## Blackdoguw (Jul 25, 2013)

My god this thing is fast it really makes using my galaxy nexus infuriating which I didn't realize was slow until I experienced android on the nexus seven. I really hope this experience translates to a phone.


----------



## flyinion (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackdoguw said:


> My god this thing is fast it really makes using my galaxy nexus infuriating which I didn't realize was slow until I experienced android on the nexus seven. I really hope this experience translates to a phone.


LOL I was thinking the same thing. Playing with the tablet, pick up my GNex running a fresh install of AOKP milestone 2, and laaaaaaagg







Thinking it's time for a new phone. I'm starting to have flashbacks to running gingerbread on my OG Droid although not quite so laggy.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

The GNex is way outdated. I don't know how you guys are still doing it. I found it unbearable months ago and had enough to make the switch to the N4.

And yes the new N7 is amazing, just waiting on some ROMs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Blackdoguw said:


> My god this thing is fast it really makes using my galaxy nexus infuriating which I didn't realize was slow until I experienced android on the nexus seven. I really hope this experience translates to a phone.


That's what everyone usually says once they leave the Gnex for greener pastures...even the S3 does circles around the Gnex...and the S3 is over a year old now.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> The GNex is way outdated. I don't know how you guys are still doing it. I found it unbearable months ago and had enough to make the switch to the N4.
> 
> And yes the new N7 is amazing, just waiting on some ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


I hate my Gnex most of the time anymore. Can't wait to upgrade to the Moto X in August.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Got mine on Friday, at Best Buy. Over the weekend I unlocked it, rooted, flashed a de-odexed stock ROM, and installed custom nav buttons and lock icon. Also installed a bunch of inverted apps.


----------



## Han Solo 1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Spotmark said:


> Got mine on Friday, at Best Buy. Over the weekend I unlocked it, rooted, flashed a de-odexed stock ROM, and installed custom nav buttons and lock icon. Also installed a bunch of inverted apps.


Awesome, can you post a link to the custom buttons?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Han Solo 1 said:


> Awesome, can you post a link to the custom buttons?


Sure, here you go.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2383098


----------



## Han Solo 1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Spotmark said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2383098


Great, thanks!!


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Im upgrading as soon as I can grab a 4g one. Sick of no cell data on my tab.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Blackdoguw (Jul 25, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> The GNex is way outdated. I don't know how you guys are still doing it. I found it unbearable months ago and had enough to make the switch to the N4.
> 
> And yes the new N7 is amazing, just waiting on some ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Is it tho, its not even two years old android has grown a whole .3 since it came out, what makes it out dated? At some point we have got to stop throwing new hardware at the issue to deal with induced lag.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

gatzbyrico said:


> Im upgrading as soon as I can grab a 4g one. Sick of no cell data on my tab.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Fortubnately, I still have an unlimited data plan, so 4g was a non-factor for me.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Blackdoguw said:


> Is it tho, its not even two years old android has grown a whole .3 since it came out, what makes it out dated? At some point we have got to stop throwing new hardware at the issue to deal with induced lag.


What makes it outdated is that the hardware isn't sufficient for the new version of Android. New versions of software and OS's raise the bar on hardware requirements. Hence, throwing new hardware at it. And yes, it's not quite 2 years old (about 3 months shy I think?), but that's close to 2 years on a PHONE. I can't remember the last time I had a phone this long and wasn't constantly bitching about how slow it was...oh yeah, back before smartphones.


----------



## Philosophre (Jul 11, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Fortubnately, I still have an unlimited data plan, so 4g was a non-factor for me.


 I also have unlimited, but my phone can only wifi for so long on the default battery, even with a spare. No way am I getting the extended battery and deal with its bulk.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Blackdoguw said:


> Is it tho, its not even two years old android has grown a whole .3 since it came out, what makes it out dated? At some point we have got to stop throwing new hardware at the issue to deal with induced lag.


Try a new phone and you will see how bad the Gnex is. I think at some point phones will reach a point where the hardware is sufficient for basic tasks, but we are not there yet and the Gnex is far from there. Games are always going to push the boundaries of hardware though.

Now that I got an N7, I am perfectly happy keeping my N4 and using as more of a phone and use the tablet for things its better suited for.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

My GNex runs 100% better on stock 4.3 than it was on AOKP M2. No its not as smooth as my New N7 but way better than before. Since its become a hotspot and ignored mostly I'm going to leave it stock until KLP and see what's up then. 5.0 should be out in what, three months? I just wish the battery was better with 4.3 but I've given up that pipe dream and blame it on the LTE's. Regardless my Gnex will be with me at least another year!

I skipped the first gen n7 because I had the Xoom but have decided the 7" form factor is more suited for my needs. This new N7 has the kind of fluidness I had attributed to apple products. Older versions of Android have shown moments of greatness then lag after 12 hours but not with this tablet and 4.3 ... so far. This is after three days of constant use, so still early.


----------

